# WIP Twisted Tea Party (new name needed)



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great news! I've been allowed to go ahead with the Alice In Underland theme. Mom's not too thrilled with the idea of me celebrating but she's not gonna stop me (knock on wood)

So,as I go along with props and buys, i'll keep you all posted.

this is the visual reference i'm using
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk304/raigraphixs/alice-in-wonderland-D23-bigshot-img.jps

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21543

i have the teapot which i'm planning to destress and am now looking for an old tablecloth.

again, i will be keeping you all posted when i get more!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The video was removed by photobucket.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*insert curse word here*


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am so sorry. I have to many days like this also.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lets try this one


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Yay! I'm so exited for you! I think we must be kindred spirits! I also decided to include the tea party in my Alice scene this year. I'm drawing inspration from the original books, the Tim Burton film, and my own twisted little mind. I've been debating whether I want to go for something like Miss Havisham's table from Great Expectations with cobwebs and a skeleton Hatter, or keep with the whimsical look...

I can't wait to see your progress, maybe we'll have to put our heads together and share ideas!

Have fun!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Changed .jps to .jpg*

Nope, just the wrong file extension ... see:










Glad to hear the good news DA ... good luck and post LOTS of pics!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks IMU that's the same picture i had in the book i got yesterday. I'll post pics asap


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

i love the mad hatter theme. great choice. i think you will have alot of fun with this. post lots of pictures for us,and let your imagination run wild with it.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Any plans on mabe building a small peppers ghost for the chesshire cat? it could appear and disappear and be translucent! just an idea.... im planning a Malice in wonderland HH for this Halloween!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

dont know if i will yet. i was thinking i might work on some super sized shrooms like in the movie. and no, i haven't the faintest clue on how to go about that


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken wire and papier mache? mabe even sit a bowl in the top of one to put the treats in? also, mabe a PM caterpillar with a fog machine hidden inside the mushroom... connected to tubing to the hooka?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> dont know if i will yet. i was thinking i might work on some super sized shrooms like in the movie. and no, i haven't the faintest clue on how to go about that


The first thing that popped in my head was I think I would try some old umbrellas and work from there to get the shroom look.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Grerat theme idea! I love the book soooo much!

If you need a new name why don't you just go with something simple like "Wonderland" or "The Darkside of Wonderland"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Finally got a hold of a digital camera*

this first pic is of the teaset i bought yesterday...not all of them match, but then it's not really supposed to.









this is the first one i bought. i got it at peir 1 imports. I just don't have the heart to destress it. that's why i got the plain one. :lolkin:









This is the treat box I made at the pottery barn. The burnt bottom was painted there on purpose as well as the snotty colored icing. more will be added later. Thought it would be funny to have a tip box...? :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*some little extra peices*

Just felt this teapot deserved close up. this teapot along with the rest of the set will be distressed once I'm home 









my costume jewelry

















More pics to follow.

it's modest, but when I'm done it'll be awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*the awesome candle*

and last but not least, the candle I bought at Hobbly Lobby for $2.40









this will be going into a lantern I bought last year.

so far so good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely so far, so good! You have a very nice set of tea things that cost next to nothing - good job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks roxy!


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

I am happy to see someone is going to do Alice in Wonderland. I am planning to do it this year myself.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really good so far DA! It looks like you are having a lot of fun with this theme.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! You found some really awesome stuff!! Everything looks great! I love that there are so many Alice haunters on the forum, maybe we should start a social group, or an Alice thread so we can share ideas.


----------



## Hyprosick (Jul 13, 2010)

Ive tossed around the idea myself, i cant wait to see it. Here is a link to a great site that will help you make a mad hatter hat like in TB's AiW. I made one for a halloween party last week as i went as the hatter. its easy and fairly cheap

http://www.threadbanger.com/tb-projects/episode/THR_20091009


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO! :lolkin: thanks so much for the link. I won't be using the costume since I'm doing a feminine version, but it's given me alot of ideas!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I didn't realize that it's been so long since i gave an update, so before i head off to dreamland, I'll go ahead and update on my progress. :lolkin:

I'm finally home from MI. because of an unforseen change of travel plans I had my mom mail off the goods I'd bought.

Unfortunitely the saucers, one tea cup, and that fancy double sugar/cream piece didn't survive the trip and the fancy blue teapot lost part of its handle. you wouldn't imagine how pissed i was. several unlady-like words were used in the privacy of my room.

the silver lining in this situation is that I should easily be able to replace the saucers and teacups. the teapot is now fixed and I think i can still save the sugar/cream holder. I also realized that the broken teapot and the sugar/cream container would look more authentic because they're cracked.

I'm still waaay behind on the props. but with some tough love and encouragement from a church friend, i'm back on track.

I've also decided to forgo the shrooms this year (i think i'll give them a try next year)

I also have a table cloth, a nice serving dish, some kind of bronze serving container (not sure what it is, but i'm using it for the candy dish thingy) I have two item that are just there to add interest to the setting (will probably hold tealights of some kind)

I also have a lantern that will be hanging from a tree overhead. I've got a glass container to hold the 'eat me' cake that needs to be painted and I'm working on some jars that look like jars of hazel nut spread and possibly poison berry and the lantern will need to be aged.

my sister will be bringing me my other lantern that's almost identical.

I've also decided to hand out glow bracelts this year with the candy and found an awesome site that sells them in bulk.

I still need a fogger and my costume is far from being done. I'm expecting to be hard at work from now until the day of.

It will take a miricle to get it all done on time!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like you're making good progress! Don't set yourself get stressed-out, even though it's crunch time, we're down to the wire, and... oops, not very helpful! I can't wait to see some pictures, I'm sure it will all be awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Broken dishes are like broken tombstones - they add an air of authenticity to a twisted scene


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my thoughts exactly. which is why i better get out there and start gluing again, and no worries nixie, i won't get too stressed out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hazel Nut Spread*










Just a little something I did today while also working on the display case for the 'EAT ME' cake.

It started out as a big pickle jar. After removing the label I washed and dried it out and then sprayed the inside of it with leather brown spray paint. While it was drying I covered the lid with some nice autumn fabric and i stuffed the lid a little bit with tissue and then glued the fabric around the edges and then tied it down with some orange yarn i bought last year.

My printer is currently out of ink so i couldn't print out a professional looking label like i did for the brew, so i pretty much made my own with colored pincils and a permanent marker and then glued it on.

It's not much to get excited about but I'm still pretty proud of it. (by the way, i absolutely love the smell of Hazel Nut) 

I did complete the display case also, but I didn't want to show it off without the cake inside it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I know this isnt the way your headed with your "party', but I thought you might enjoy a ilttle something I did at work.
and yes, the teapots and saucers are hot glued together....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is a very interesting idea...it would be very....you've given me something to think about...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

WF- Love it!!!! I was just going to stack mine haphazardly, now I'm thinking otherwise!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad you both enjoyed it.
There are a few more pics on photobucket at different angles.
I'll PM a link if you wish.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Its after 1:30 am...I'm exhausted but I thought I'd leave you guys a quick update on my progress.

Thanks to Wyatt, I remembered that there was a nice centerpiece in the picture of the tea party...so I came up with an idea for one that includes a nice way to add lights to everything.

I'm half way finished with it and hope to finish it tomorrow...maybe.

One lantern is finished and ready to be hung up in the trees on the big night. i'm waiting for my sister to return my other one that was borrowed last year. I also have another latex bat this year that i got at party city. It needs to be named.

I made a little score at the garage sale down the street from me. the lady in charge talked me into buying a whole lot of christmas stuff and three fake trees for on 20 bucks. I was pleasantly surprised that among the christmas lights and garland were three extension cords and some kind of flood lighting. (yay!)

I thought it'd be cool too use the fake trees to add to the feeling of being out in the woods...and to hide the garden hose. It also came with some nice blue lights to add to the earieness of the scene. I also have some purple and green ones to add to it. My brother said it was a stupid idea as it would look like christmas had come early...still not sure if i will or not.

other then that, I've finished up with the clay I bought at hobby lobby. I used the majority of it on the centerpiece and the little cake, and used the rest of it to make small little decorations for the centerpiece and discovered a new way to make some little tea cakes to bring the scene together.

I'll post pics sometime tomorrow of what's finished.

I'm sleepy now...night everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, it's a tea party - nothing wrong with having lit-up trees for a little added ambience. Everything about the scene will say it's NOT Christmas


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like your scene is coming along great, DA!! String lights are used for all occasions, not just Christmas. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks roxy and nixie. that's a big help.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Dainty Eats*

here we have the latest food for the table. 










(not for consumption either!)

this was pretty easy to make, the treats are made of airdry clay bought at hobby lobby.

i pretty much just rolled little balls of clay and then flattened them till i was happy with the thickness. then i put two them together and brushed them with some water to make them stick together. After that was done I used a fancy looking stamp also bought at hobby lobby to imprint the design on the top and left them to dry overnight.

once they were dry I spray painted them a brown color. the last step was to paint the tops pink, also making sure that the brown paint showed through.

When the 'treats' were dry, i used one of the doilies Dark Star sent me (thank you so much!) to cover a little fancy plate i got at Goodwill and put them on there. the garnish is just some fake greenery from a floaral decoration I had.

i'm happy with how they turned out. i hope they will look real to the visitors that come by. (those that don't just rush me for candy  )


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They do look real - better watch that your visitors don't try to snack on your decorations


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i was considering super glueing them to the doilie and plate!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i was considering super glueing them to the doilie and plate!


Don't super-glue them! Those look too great to only get one year's use. You may think of another way to use them next year. They really do look real - great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

are those oatmeal cream pies I WANT SOME!!!!! what ever they are they look delicious to me


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

They are amazing!!! They look so real, and so delicious! Now I'm hungry...oooh, I have brownies!! Yay!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

mmm....i want brownies now too. good thing i have the mix!

mike.....i don't think you'd like the taste of them...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

DA,
I know from experience you should hot glue them together.
People will pick them up to see if they are real and lick them or try to put them in their mouth or take them to eat later.(YUCK!)
If the table is out of any sticky fingers reach ,then I wouldn't worry. 
Its the ADULTS you'll have to keep an eye on.......
I have had people try to eat and/or steal all sorts of fake food at my store.(Bloomingdales)
Why do you think I hot glued EVERYTHING down on my Mad Tea Party table?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks WF. i'll keep that in mind...darn those adults! LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Eye Candy*

Just finished some more little props for the table. 








Found the little candy dish on ebay








The web cam doesn't do it justice, so the pics aren't the best.








The little beauty I found at Hobby Lobby and paid only $2.00 for it. All the little candies were made from salt clay that I colored with food coloring. I created them using the same meathod that the Taffy Makers do. 
I rolled out two different colors of clay into logs and then mashed 'em with out mixing the colors into a log and then cut off little pieces and baked the clay pieces in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes. Once they were hardened and cooled I brushed them with some glaze and allowed them to dry. Once that was done, I took some saran wrap and wraped them up to look like little candies. 
It's amazing how far a little glaze goes to really make the colors come out!

















the little cup this one sits in was a find at goodwill and was painted up and glazed

These were made using the same meathod as the others...almost. I didn't mash the colors together. Instead, I just rolled them into a log and cut bigger pieces and then messed with them till they looked like blooms. Again, the glaze really brought out the bright colors. The finishing touch was to put them in cupcake cups (is that what you call them?) 
The plate I put them on was found at a lesser known thrift store. It really fits in with my wooden looking Teapot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your tea party scene is becoming positively delectable


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks, that means a lot coming from you


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the end is in sight. I ran the first lighting test a few days ago. It's great but it needs a little more. plus an extenstion cord. found one yesterday, and tonight i'm making another go at it with the extra trees included.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the entire scene when you have it all in place, DA You've put a lot of time and effort into this project.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think we need to go and kidnap Wyatt and force him to help decorate the interiors of our homes. Nice display!! 

What kind of costume are you going to wear for the tea party??


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have a fancy turquoise and black corset bought at torrid, a black skirt, and an apron that is still in the works. still working on hair and makeup. but that shouldn't be too difficult since i'm forgoing any major face paint.

as for kidnappng wyat...nah, i've got a new imp to look after :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

didn't get around to the light testing yesterday, so, i'm going for it tonight. speaking of which i better get to it. catch you all later!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I think we need to go and kidnap Wyatt and force him to help decorate the interiors of our homes. Nice display!!
> 
> What kind of costume are you going to wear for the tea party??


You cant kidnap the willing......
Cant wait to see this finished.
Post pics when you can.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job on all the food items, made me hungry just looking at the pics. Everything is coming together very nicely for you and look forward to seeing the whole scene put together!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys! I really do appreciate the kind comments!:lolkin:


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job ,, looks like alot of work and time but I am sure the final scene will be fantastic...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Final update:

The lighting is all done and the fogger works (whew!)

staging the teaparty next...i think i may be able to pull this off withought a hitch! (knock on wood)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, girl!


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hope it all turned out and got lots of compliments


----------

